# Is the 661 Core Saver enough protection...



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

...with a decent set of elbow / arm pads? Would the collarbone pads which seems to extend out to the shoulder be enough shoulder protection?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

I race all season on Cat.1/pro courses in the thing. It's amazing. No other pad system offers the same amount of mid section protection.


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

BIKESerFUN said:


> I race all season on Cat.1/pro courses in the thing. It's amazing. No other pad system offers the same amount of mid section protection.


So no issues with the no shoulder caps?


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

Bump for interest










I was thinking about getting one, but wondered if I would miss the shoulder caps and elbow guards.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

too hot......I would look into something like this

http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_27&products_id=216


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> too hot......I would look into something like this
> 
> http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_27&products_id=216


Acctually it is extremely well vented. the material they use is very light and stretchy.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I was thinking of getting the new core saver that is leatt compatible.

I would think that the Azonic would be way hotter because it has sleeves.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

My choices are limited to Fox or 661, but the Azonic looks tough. I'm personally waiting for Pro-Tec to exand their DH line beyond this behemoth:

http://pro-tec.net/bike/pinner/index.html

Their snowboard helmets have always treated me well.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Like I said. I have never had any protection issues and the kidney/mid section protection is something I would way rather have than arm/shoulder. I can deal with broken arms and scratches but an exploded spleen or kidney will kill you alot faster.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a 661 pressure suit and my friend has the 661 pro pressure suit. We both find them extremely hot. I was debating between the new leatt compatible core saver and a 661 defender 2.5 chest protector. I still think that the core saver will be too hot at N*. How hot are they from someone who has used one?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

What Leatt compatible Core Saver is everyone referring to?


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

If you suscribe to decline there is a few adds on it. I think its just the new 09. The black plates can be taken off to make room for a leatt.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

huntandride said:


> If you suscribe to decline there is a few adds on it. I think its just the new 09. The black plates can be taken off to make room for a leatt.


Nice, thanks for the info. SixSixOne is usually really good about putting stuff on their site months before the product is released... not in this case, causing my confusion.


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

That's where I saw the review in Decline - Seems much better than the '08


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> Acctually it is extremely well vented. the material they use is very light and stretchy.


not as much as mesh...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> not as much as mesh...


The main body is mesh...It's by far the coolest and most maneuverable armor out there that covers your whole core.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

The leatte is a neck brace device, it is really popular in the motocross scene, and it is a really good device.

I am running the 661 Assault pressure suit, short sleave with shoulder pads, it keeps me cool and protected. I had a full sleaved 661 pressure suit before, but it just never fit right, I run the assault suit now and use fox elbow/forearm pads, its a great combo.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> not as much as mesh...


Have you ever worn the Core Saver, Bob? I've owned both the Core Saver and the Azonic armor and there is no comparison between the two comfort and breathability wise. The Core Armor is straight up comfortable, as in it feels nice to wear, almost feels like an UnderArmor shirt. Plus it's far cooler to wear. That Azonic armor is hot, bulky, cheap, and junk.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

The Azonic looks like poo. I was wondering how the Core saver breaths. It seems to be really good.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

i think cedric gracia uses that for his races.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

They redesigned it recently to drop some weight improve manuverability etc. 

Most collar bone breaks are from putting your hand down.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> too hot......I would look into something like this
> 
> http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_27&products_id=216


Shocker... weren't you the one saying that ski goggles work fine because you just get sweaty when it's hot out anyways?

:skep:


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

They just updated the site layout, but not the products...strange indeed.

CORRECTION: It appears they are up to date, at least in the PDF catalogs

661
Royal
Sunline


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

CountryBoy said:


> The Azonic looks like poo. I was wondering how the Core saver breaths. It seems to be really good.


They breathe very well. Honestly only issue I had with mine was the hip strap you Velcro to hold the armor in tight moves around. However, I fixed that by sewing on some Velcro in the middle of the strap and one placed a little below the chest plate. Now it's stays perfectly centered.


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was really looking into armor cause right now all I have are some 661 shinpads. I want to go with 661 and the three things I was looking at were the core saver, the Hard shell Defender 2.5 and the comp suit. My limitation is the youth sizes so that plays in. The core saver looks good but how does it protect around the shoulders. overall the comp suit looks hot. Any help?


----------



## JasonWB (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm looking at ordering one of the 661 Core Savers, but seem to be between sizes according to 661's site. I'm 6'0, 195lbs with a 34" waist and 42" chest. Anybody that has one got any advice on whether to go with the s/m or l/xl? I want it snug and not flopping around, but still want to be able to breathe...


----------

